# Crotch sniffin'



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought I would throw this out there just so I know. My 14 month old intact male LOVES to sniff crotches, especially my daughters', she is seven. And he seems to prefer women's crotches, sorry to be so vulgar, although he doesn't sniff my crotch, LOL. I do not allow it. When he does it I tell him to leave it or "no" and he stops. Does this have something to do with him still being intact or does he just like to sniff crotches? My sister in law who is a LVT insists that it is because Graham is intact, but I tell you what, I have seen plenty of neutered dogs go for a crotch sniff too. Hope you had a good laugh, because I know it is funny and all, but I am curtailing his sniffing. Just wanted to know if it is just something Graham likes to do or if its because he is intact or maybe a little of both. Thanks, LOL!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My bet is it's because he's intact. But I'd say that just means that intact dogs are more obsessive about smells and checking out whatever information that way from both male dogs and female dogs (and it applies to people and cats and other animals as well) than neutered dogs... that I've seen.  

When we neutered Sammy he lost all interest in sniffing rears and became super protective of his own. 

Teach him "no sniff".  But even there those boy dogs find a way to be DISGUSTING. One thing my guy does since he's not allowed to sniff people is he will wait for them to get up from a chair and go rushing in to sniff the chair. Sometimes I'm not fast enough to catch him and just hope guests don't notice him. >.<


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

MidasMom said:


> I thought I would throw this out there just so I know. My 14 month old intact male LOVES to sniff crotches, especially my daughters', she is seven. And he seems to prefer women's crotches, sorry to be so vulgar, although he doesn't sniff my crotch, LOL. I do not allow it. When he does it I tell him to leave it or "no" and he stops. Does this have something to do with him still being intact or does he just like to sniff crotches? My sister in law who is a LVT insists that it is because Graham is intact, but I tell you what, I have seen plenty of neutered dogs go for a crotch sniff too. Hope you had a good laugh, because I know it is funny and all, but I am curtailing his sniffing. Just wanted to know if it is just something Graham likes to do or if its because he is intact or maybe a little of both. Thanks, LOL!


It's normal dog behavior.

They happen to live their lives at crotch-level.

They can smell parts per trillion.

Simple as that. 

If you don't like it, interrupt and redirect it each time. It goes away with consistency.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

And yes, he could be sniff-ier b/c he's intact, but plenty of neutered males, intact and spayed females do it too.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Why do dogs love underwear and socks so much? Same reason they love to sniff butts and crotches!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> Why do dogs love underwear and socks so much? Same reason they love to sniff butts and crotches!


LOL! My goodness, I am laughing right now. Tis so true. I am always making sure all the undies are picked up because if they are not, I know where Grahams' nose is, in the undies sniffin' away. Gross. My other two year old golden, Midas, who is neutered, has never sniffed a crotch a day in his life.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't think it has anything to do with your dog being intact. Neutered and spayed dogs do it, including my male (neutered at 6 months old). If I say leave it, he will.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo is a doggie-weirdo...he's more likely to steal clean underwear. Socks, however, are fair game whether they're clean or dirty.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My sister in law's family JRT takes underpants and eats the crotch out of them. He's gross.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

kdmarsh said:


> My sister in law's family JRT takes underpants and eats the crotch out of them. He's gross.


LMAO! That is hilarious! Gross for sure, but hilarious!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Too funny, but it is a good question and valid concern of some pet owners. But yea, its a dog thing... neutered or not female or male. Some do and some don't. I agree though that the Goldens are right at crotch level and since dogs use their keen sense of smell to interpret the world its no wonder they do this  
Just redirect. I don't know if Id be saying "leave it" (lol) but Id definitely give a quick and bold verbal "*ut... ut ...no*" with redirection at the same time. Thats just me though....


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's not a crotch sniffer, wasn't even before he was neutered at 1 yr. Human scent and female doggy scent are different. I don't think crotch sniffing is a sexual thing.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@KaMu

"Leave it" works for me because when we track and he gets interested in another smell other than the track I say leave it. I also use it when he's sniffing the floors too much on a Therapy Dog visit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have a neighbor that has a 10 or 11 yr. old Golden boy who is a Crotch Sniffer. The owners have NEVER discouraged nor corrected this boy from sniffing female's crotches. I don't go over to their house very often, but when I do, I know he's going to do this, so I correct him while they are still standing there not saying a word. 

I find it very rude, offensive, and disrespectul on their part as his owners not to correct him or to have ever even tried to correct/break him of this behavior. 

None of my males have ever done this to me or anyone else, I made sure to nip that in the bud from the beginning, it was totally unacceptable behavior for me.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

rhondas said:


> @KaMu
> 
> "Leave it" works for me because when we track and he gets interested in another smell other than the track I say leave it. I also use it when he's sniffing the floors too much on a Therapy Dog visit.


Yes... of course I can see why that phrase works for you in your situation with tracking, very important there. And with therapy work you are right...the command, "leave it" is particularly important if a dog should see a dropped medication etc. which does happen. However, just not the term Id personally use for a crotch sniffer  Plus, that particular behavior is not acceptable to me anyway anywhere with any dog. There is no right or wrong term its whatever the individual prefers and what works for them.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I have a neighbor that has a 10 or 11 yr. old Golden boy who is a Crotch Sniffer. The owners have NEVER discouraged nor corrected this boy from sniffing female's crotches. I don't go over to there house very often, but when I do, I know he's going to do this, so I correct him while they are still standing there not saying a word.
> 
> I find it very rude, offensive, and disrespectul on their part as his owners not to correct him or to have ever even tried to correct/break him of this behavior.
> 
> None of my males have ever done this to me or anyone else, I made sure to nip that in the bud from the beginning, it was totally unacceptable behavior for me.


I totally agree with you. I think it is gross and I do not let Graham get away with the sniffing. I would NEVER let him keep sniffing someones' crotch and do nothing. I would be horrified to let that happen. I don't blame you for not going over there much, LOL. My daughter knows now to tell him "no" and he does listen. He is not terrible or obsessive about it, he just likes to do it, but we, as a family, are letting him know it is not O.K. He didn't always sniff crotches, just seems within the last month or so he started doing it. Graham is my first intact male so I wasn't sure if that was the reason or it was just because he liked to do it. What ever the reason we will break him from the sniffin'.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree it's not exactly acceptable but dogs will sometimes be dogs. It happens so rarely that it's not really an issue for me with my dog.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben is neutered and he does it sometimes.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have to say that Jasper is a crotch sniffer and you couldn't meet a more submissive, respectful dog. I do discourage it by saying "no shaking hands, Jasper" to ease the embarrassment that people might feel. But really, that's all he's doing. He's getting to know the person the only way that dogs know how to do it, by sniffing areas that dogs don't mind having sniffed, but humans do.

Oh, and he's 6 years old and has been neutered since he was 5 1/2 months old.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Funny stuff! Thanks for the laugh! I needed that after my first day back to school with students!!! Sawyer is very inclined to engage.... But I discourage it strongly. He developed this after his first birthday, I'd say. He's still intact. So far, Quinn doesn't seem interested in the least.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Ahhh yes, nothing like a good crotch sniffin' story to lighten the mood.:new (13):


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby was never a crotch sniffer until this year, at age 7. It started about the same time his vision decreased due to cataract progression. His sense of smell just blossomed, including an affinity for sniffing crotches of any visitors to the house, male or female. He's an equal opportunity sniffer. He is easily redirected thank goodness! He was neutered by the rescue as a puppy before we adopted him BTW.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Toby was never a crotch sniffer until this year, at age 7. It started about the same time his vision decreased due to cataract progression. His sense of smell just blossomed, including an affinity for sniffing crotches of any visitors to the house, male or female. He's an equal opportunity sniffer. He is easily redirected thank goodness! He was neutered by the rescue as a puppy before we adopted him BTW.


DG, I'd make an exception for Toby because I know he's compensating for not being able to see, besides, from what I've read, your Toby is a real sweetheart. 

My neighbor's two dogs, the other one is a huge over weight boxer/mastiff mix, are so obnoxious. If the Golden isn't trying to sniff your crotch, the boxer/mastiff is drooling all over you and trying to knock you down. These two dogs are so ill mannered, they've never been trained or disciplined. The owners NEVER say a word to them, we always have to get them off us on the rare occasion we go over there. We use to go over there and sit in their screened in porch on the weekends and have drinks with them regularly, but it got to the point where it was no longer enjoyable because of their dogs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> DG, I'd make an exception for Toby because I know he's compensating for not being able to see, besides, from what I've read, your Toby is a real sweetheart.
> 
> My neighbor's two dogs, the other one is a huge over weight boxer/mastiff mix, are so obnoxious. If the Golden isn't trying to sniff your crotch, the boxer/mastiff is drooling all over you and trying to knock you down. These two dogs are so ill mannered, they've never been trained or disciplined. The owners NEVER say a word to them, we always have to get them off us on the rare occasion we go over there. We use to go over there and sit in their screened in porch on the weekends and have drinks with them regularly, but it got to the point where it was no longer enjoyable because of their dogs.


Thanks for thinking Toby is a sweetie...we think so! I agree, it isn't enjoyable when they do this and don't stop. At least Toby's sniffing is a temporary thing and lasts only a second or two. I hope once his vision is restored after his surgery, the crotch sniffing will stop.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> My sister in law's family JRT takes underpants and eats the crotch out of them. He's gross.



Thats funny....sorry I sympathize..... I know I should not even crack a smile at this...........


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

So... question.

Even after constant corrections (literally EVERY SINGLE TIME) and they're still doing it... what should we do?

Missy has the worst case of CS that I've ever seen. It's so embarrassing, I feel so bad when she does it to company... but nothing has helped. 

She also has a hard time containing her licker... so she also has a case of CL... which is probably too vulgar to type out on a family forum but you get the idea. :doh::uhoh:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> So... question.
> 
> Even after constant corrections (literally EVERY SINGLE TIME) and they're still doing it... what should we do?
> 
> ...


A leash on her when people come over and tell her "uh uh" when she heads in that direction.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

fostermom said:


> A leash on her when people come over and tell her "uh uh" when she heads in that direction.


I am now redirecting his head by gently moving it from me--can't really do that with other people without possibly being accused of inappropriate touching :uhoh:, and that's why a leash is an excellent idea.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Should I give her a treat when she looks away or moves her head away when I "uh uh" ?

We were doing that for a while but then it seemed like she thought the crotch sniffing was what was getting her the treat...


----------



## Christine315 (Aug 4, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> My sister in law's family JRT takes underpants and eats the crotch out of them. He's gross.


I am embarrassed to admit this, but my two do that as well. They have figured out how to open the lid to the hamper. It's so gross.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

FIL spayed greyhound is a sniffer.....
Dear heaven you have not been sniffed until sniffed by a grey - makes you want to to grab a cig afterward!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Should I give her a treat when she looks away or moves her head away when I "uh uh" ?
> 
> We were doing that for a while but then it seemed like she thought the crotch sniffing was what was getting her the treat...


I wouldn't personally. I am lucky because I just tell Jasper "no shaking hands" and he moves away. He isn't overly pushy about it anyways. He's not overly pushy about anything.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> FIL spayed greyhound is a sniffer.....
> Dear heaven you have not been sniffed until sniffed by a grey - makes you want to to grab a cig afterward!


OMG, that made me snort. That is just wrong, but I can't stop laughing.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Mssjnnfer, *your sig pic is hilarious. Did you come up with that?


----------



## runner (Oct 9, 2012)

my 13 month Golden is literally up women's butts.....its horrible when we have guests...he doesn't stop....on my 4th of july party he took particular interest in my girlfriend...followed her everywhere...its embarrassing for all....and I caught him tryn the humpthing that day again with my girlfriend.....he is intact...other than diverting his attention and saying no is there anything else that can be done.....
I was thinking of getting a can of the bitter stuff and have every female who enters my house spray it on their butts and crotches....LOL...


----------



## runner (Oct 9, 2012)

Gazoo is almost 2 years old and he is crazy with sniffing butts and crotches....I dn't want to be gross but he really sticks his whole nose in the butt.....especially new women who come to the house...and me and my mother who are always around him....he even comes into the bathroom and sniffs when I am on the bowl......
I've been finding the pushing him and yelling at him doesn't work as well as just tryn to get him interested in something else.
He is intact. But even males not intact I see this behavior.
I'm hoping one day he hates the smell....LOL....
does this go away with age?


----------

